# water damaged wood floor replacement



## Bill in VaBeach (Jun 7, 2007)

Fox Flooring said:


> ????
> 
> Strip flooring doesn't mean it's not solid wood.
> 
> Strip flooring usually describes 2 1/4" hardwood (some people include the 3 1/4" into this classification as well)


Yeah, roger that.

When I read the strip flooring was installed over the vinyl two things came to mind. First, this isn't the correct way to do business with hardwood, and second, I have come across many different underlayments used under vinyl in addition to plywood, including OSB and particle board. Particle board is not the correct underlayment for anything except perhaps carpet, and neither is the OSB, but under normal conditions and with a double thickness of OSB it might hold the flooring soundly. That's why I recommended to pull the floor and the vinyl out.


----------



## nickv1012 (Mar 30, 2008)

*wet floor*

hey guys..most floor guys know that all older floors even after being refinished look diffrent with poly or stain up next to new replacement flooring. if the flooring has not been down for more than 3-5 years theres a chance it will match. it depends on the homeowners expectations of the final product. if they are looking for a seamless, perfect match ,just replace the floors, any other talk is for the homeowner who is a bit more down to earth about the final look. for this type of homeowner....rip the wood out a foot further out from the cupped areas..up to where theres just some light ridging left.. moisture pop the wood and subfloor..bring a dehumidifier in until moisture levels are in acceptable ranges..then replace your wood and refinish. done hundreds of these. hoipe this helps


----------

